

The Reddit Problem - SirensOfTitan
https://medium.com/@colep/the-reddit-problem-c8ead7875b90

======
setpatchaddress
I don't think discovery on Reddit itself matters to users. Google "mechanical
keyboards" and the second link is r/mechanicalkeyboards. Good enough. And the
sidebars generally provide curated, related subreddit links. Unless you want
reddit to be your total, all-consuming news stream, but most users already
have other, better sources for that.

The actual problem with Reddit is described very neatly here:
<[http://gawker.com/so-long-reddit-1717315112>](http://gawker.com/so-long-
reddit-1717315112>).

Why it won't be fixed is described neatly here:
<[http://www.chuqui.com/2015/07/the-death-of-
reddit/>](http://www.chuqui.com/2015/07/the-death-of-reddit/>).

~~~
MichaelCrawford
HN's CMS doesn't interpret your angle brackets correctly; the first yields "No
Posts Found" and the second 404s.

Here is the correction for the second:

[http://www.chuqui.com/2015/07/the-death-of-
reddit/](http://www.chuqui.com/2015/07/the-death-of-reddit/)

but I wasn't able to figure out what to do with the first.

------
runbmd
I wish there were more stories about reddit to read.

